# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Powerlifting routine.

## treant

I've been looking for a good beginner powerlifting routine that is a little more fun than the stronglifts 5x5.. cus thats kind of dull..

Any advice on like how often I can squat/bench/dead etc.? And what kind of split to do?

Thanks

----------


## swolehead

I keep 5 to 7 days between my squat and deadlift throw my bench day in the middle of that all sets of 3 then the rest I call fillers like upper back arms rest days and such try not to use the muscles you use on big 3 before of after those day for example upper back before or after deadlifts ect

----------


## treant

woah.. that's definitely different than strong lifts lol what with the squatting 3x a week and all..

Thanks for the input man.

Hmm.. seems like a good routine.. big basic lifts as the main focus with the hypertrophy stuff tossed in but in such a way as to not impact the big lifts.. me gusta.

----------


## Docd1871231

For a beginner, the best routine to increase your strength will be one that has you squatting multiple times a week as well as pressing multiple times a week both overhead and flat bench. Deads can be done more frequently in the beginning but as the weights begin to get heavy you need to do them less frequently as they take time to recover from. 

Most PL'ers you'll see don't do 'splits'. They train the lifts themselves then finish up with accessory lifts or auxiliary movements that strengthen the main lifts. I began with a simple program like starting strength, what Stronglifts plagiarized, and then moved onto Texas method and something with more PL specificity.

----------


## swolehead

no squating 3x a week I'm sure some people do but I can't .try this out you won't be dissapointed

----------


## Nubster

Spend $10 and get the 5/3/1 ebook by Jim Wendler.

----------


## Buff99

Texas method. Do it

----------


## phist_2000

Basic and simple:
Monday Flat Bench
Wednesday Squat
Friday Deadlift

I alternate between incline and flat... Sometimes alternate on a two week cycle with dumbells. But, I think these three exercises are the most important exercises for real growth.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Squats and bench and tris
Day off.
Deads, back, and shoulders
Day off.
Repeat.

----------


## dasdas

Bill Star's Mad Cow 5x5 is working great for me.

----------


## prenes

I used to do splits but I saw a cap in strength. I now do full body workouts each day. I dont do as many sets as I once did but my strength continues to grow.

squats, overhead press, bench day 1
deads, incline bench, upperback day 2
hack squats, dumbbell flys, decline bench day 3
cables day 4
squats, overhead press, bench day 5
rest
repeat

----------


## boxinggsxr

> I've been looking for a good beginner powerlifting routine that is a little more fun than the stronglifts 5x5.. cus thats kind of dull..
> 
> Any advice on like how often I can squat/bench/dead etc.? And what kind of split to do?
> 
> Thanks


Switch over to the conjugate method 
there is tons of plans on elite fts or westside barbell book of methods

----------


## HoldMyBeer

Edited: I answered the original question and didnt realize it was an old post that someone bumped. damnit. Please add a delete button for us user plebs

----------


## Testie

I’m just a 43 year old gimp now that cringes when I have to bend over, but when I did powerlifting routines in between body building, I went strictly by a routine Ed Coan wrote using percentages of your one rep max etc. and I always made my increased 1 rep max at the end of the program . I had good results while being %100 natural totaling over 1400 lbs at around 180. He is all over the web, check him out you won’t be disappointed even though it seemed like I was doing less I was doing more.

----------


## powerliftmike

I like 3 days a week. It really depends on your training style. I rotate variations every 2-3 weeks in Westside/conjugate fashion. So for BP, do flat DB, narrow grip, regular/wide grip, DB inclines, and then all the band, chain, partial, and rep variations. SQ: reg, safety squat bar (really must cut the weight down on this one), bench/box squat, front squat, occasionally partial work, bands, reverse bands, chains, and various rep schemes. DL: much less frequent but same style as above, but also switch to bent over rows in their place.

Often neglected in powerlifting, I feel occasional high rep (15-25 rep) is beneficial. Max effort all the time is not good. Heavy 20 rep squats are legendary. "Uncle Loz" said back in the day he hit 250kg/550lbs for 20 and it was the probably the hardest thing he ever did.

----------


## yosemite-gains

Ive had a lot of fun running the sheiko programs. I like them because theyre pretty high volume on comp lifts. I feel this helps with my technique a lot. I use the app bc its convenient.

----------


## JaneDoe

Bump

----------


## JaneDoe

> I’ve had a lot of fun running the sheiko programs. I like them because they’re pretty high volume on comp lifts. I feel this helps with my technique a lot. I use the app bc it’s convenient.


Can you tell me more about ?

----------


## yosemite-gains

> Can you tell me more about ?


For a little more context its a percentage based high volume low intensity russian style powerlifting program created years ago by Boris Sheiko. It would probably have you in the gym 4x each week. A typical workout would look like 2 comp lifts (say squat and bench) + 2-3 accessories. 

Old sheiko came out online years ago.. you can find excel templates with a quick google search. I think there are 4 numbered spreadsheets you'd run in succession. Boris did some work to update the templates and make them more generalizable. That's what you would find in the app. The app has a number of different variations and you choose which variation to do based on your weight, total and training experience.

----------

